# i386-Wine on amd64 chroot /compat/i386 chroot: /usr/local/bin/bash: No such file or directory



## Truculent_Freddi (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm trying to install or build wine under amd64 using the instructions on the site - https://wiki.freebsd.org/i386-Wine I got to the point with `chroot  /compat/i386` and I get the error there is no such directory or file. The shell costs bash 

```
[root@localhost /compat/i386/dev]# which bash
/usr/local/bin/bash 
chsh "username"
Home directory: /root
Shell: /usr/local/bin/bash
and above the terminal is written bash - Konsole
[root@localhost /compat/i386/dev]# uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't change root's shell.


----------



## a6h (Jan 1, 2021)

They should remove bash from the Port Collection. Anyway:
1. Install bash
2. Make sure there's a `/usr/local/bin/bash` entry in /etc/shells
3. `# chsh -s /usr/local/bin/bash toor`
Now you can log as toor. It's bash-enabled root, without changing root 's default shell.


----------

